# Tourankündigung Timmendorfer Strand Sonntag, 1.8.



## madbull (25. Juli 2004)

Nachdem ich es immer wieder aufgeschoben habe, mache ich jetzt endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen:

Am *Sonn*en*tag, den 1. August um 11:00 am P3 Wiesenweg in Timmendorfer Strand*

starten wir zu einer Tagestour durch die Wälder und über die Steilufer der Umgebung. Es dürften ca. 50-70 km mit ca. 500-700 hm werden, es ist auch für technische Anfänger gut fahrbar (vereinzelte technische Spielereien sind umfahr- oder -schiebbar), trotzdem gibt es auch Leckereien für die Spielkinder unter uns. Das Tempo wird wie immer an den Langsamsten angepasst - es wird keiner abgehängt...   
Hinterher können wir dann gern irgendwo einkehren...

Bilder und Berichte von der Strecke finden sich überall hier im Norddeutschland-Forum, hier nur zwei: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99344

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122225

Fotos in Massen gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum ("Fotos"-Link links unter meinem Benutzerbild).



Einige Appetizer noch:


----------



## Lupi (25. Juli 2004)

Na, wenn das nicht Lust auf Me(h)er macht , da bin ich doch gerne mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (25. Juli 2004)

Klingt interessant,
hast du nen groben Zeitrahmen? So gegen 22:30 müßte an dem Abend das Abschlußfeuerwerk der Travemünder Woche sein. Könnte zwar ein Highlight sein, ist jedoch bei der Menschenmenge mit Bikes dabei etwas nervig werden.


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Juli 2004)

Möööönsch Leudde, könnt Ihr Euch nicht nen besseren Termin als den 1.8. einfallen lassen? Bekannterweise sind da die HEW Cyclassics, sodass wohl kaum einer der Hamburger Jungs in TDF antreten können wird oder will.... 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (25. Juli 2004)

stimmt Cyclassics sind da ja.

Ich wollte doch die Meute anfeuern.


----------



## madbull (25. Juli 2004)

Der Termin bleibt trotz HEW so - sorry. Aber das nächste Mal, dass ich eine Wochenend-Tagestour anbieten könnte bzw. werde, wird frühestens Ende September sein. Seht diesen Termin einfachn als "zusätzlichen"...
Und hey - vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere wie mich, die (obwohl ich ja jetzt ein "RR" besitze  ) sich die Menschenmassen weder im "Fahrer"feld noch unter den Zuschauern antun möchten...   

@Lupi: Du kannst ja bei gutem Wetter die Tour mitfahren und bei schlechtem nach HH...  

@Günni: 22:30 ist etwas spät, da sollte normalerweise schon längst alles gelaufen sein...


----------



## Anfall (25. Juli 2004)

Schade schade, der Tag ist bei mir auch schon für die Cyclassics verplant (aber nur als fauler Zuschauer ). Und wenn das Wetter am Sonntag so ist wie heute... *schauder*

Wo du oben die Bilder ansprichst: Was ist mit den Bildern vom SSR vom Donnerstag? Hat die noch keiner hochgeladen (bis auf die RR-Bilder), oder bin ich mal wieder nur zu doof, die zu finden?


----------



## Waxweazle (25. Juli 2004)

Tja und ich treibe mich da aller Warscheinlichkeit in Eckernförde umher, falls meine Oma sich das nicht mehr anders überlegt ... denn ich soll sie dort hinfahren zu einem "PillauerSchultreffen" !!   Also recht blöder Termin aber vielleicht kann man ja auch ma hier in Malente und Umgebung ne Tagestour starten irgendwann am WE !! Müssten Anfall und ich uns nurma zusammen setzen und ne Strecke auswählen !!


----------



## ouchylove (25. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Möööönsch Leudde, könnt Ihr Euch nicht nen besseren Termin als den 1.8. einfallen lassen? Bekannterweise sind da die HEW Cyclassics, sodass wohl kaum einer der Hamburger Jungs in TDF antreten können wird oder will....
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



... Na, vielleicht darf ich als Hamburger Mädel ja trotzdem mal vorbeischauen 

Kann zwar noch nicht so 100% zusagen, aber das Interesse ist geweckt ... wo man die "lustigen" Stellen doch auch so schön umschieben kann ...

Gruss verena!


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Möööönsch Leudde, könnt Ihr Euch nicht nen besseren Termin als den 1.8. einfallen lassen? Bekannterweise sind da die HEW Cyclassics, sodass wohl kaum einer der Hamburger Jungs in TDF antreten können wird oder will....


Es fährt ja - Gott sei dank - nicht jeder HH'ler bei den Cyclassics mit


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juli 2004)

Genau!
Wenns Wetter stimmt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2004)

BBP schrieb:
			
		

> Kann zwar noch nicht so 100% zusagen, aber das Interesse ist geweckt...


Na das will ich doch hoffen, ich habe ja auch ewig gebraucht, um die "Appetizer" zusammenzustellen...  



			
				AuaMhmmm schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo man die "lustigen" Stellen doch auch so schön umschieben kann ...


Nach dem, was ich vorgestern so gesehen habe bei deiner "Feuertaufe" glaube ich kaum, dass du hier viel umschieben musst...   



			
				CrashTestDummie schrieb:
			
		

> ... Na, vielleicht darf ich als Hamburger Mädel ja trotzdem mal vorbeischauen


Na klar - wir sind sogar so lebensmüde, dir zu erlauben mitzufahren...   

Lieber noch mal ein  - im Ernst würden wir uns natürlich freuen, wenn du kommst... 



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den Bildern vom SSR vom Donnerstag? Hat die noch keiner hochgeladen (bis auf die RR-Bilder), oder bin ich mal wieder nur zu doof, die zu finden?


Günnis (=Modemuser) Pics kriege ich wohl am Donnerstag und Bischi will seine heute Abend auf seine Seite ( http://happy-trails.de ) stellen (wird er dann aber posten - brauchst also nicht minütlich nachschauen  ).



			
				Hase schrieb:
			
		

> Es fährt ja - Gott sei dank - nicht jeder HH'ler bei den Cyclassics mit





			
				Weichkatz schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Wenns Wetter stimmt.....


Heißt das, ihr kommt, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2004)

Durchgedrehter Bulle schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, ihr kommt, wenn es nicht regnet?


Bei mir heißt das zunächst nur, was da steht. Nicht jeder HH'ler hat, in welcher Form auch immer (mitfahren, zuschauen), Intresse an den Cyclassics!
Wenn ich doch dieses Wochenende Zeit hatte, dann heißt das ja eigentlich für das kommende WE ... Felix


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir heißt das zunächst nur, was da steht. Nicht jeder HH'ler hat, in welcher Form auch immer (mitfahren, zuschauen), Intresse an den Cyclassics!
> Wenn ich doch dieses Wochenende Zeit hatte, dann heißt das ja eigentlich für das kommende WE ... Felix



Stimmt,
ne Woche später wäre echt besser. Vor allen Dingen ist an dem geplanten Wochenende überall ne ganze Menge los. Laß uns die Tour lieber um eine Woche verschieben Meik.


----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,
> ne Woche später wäre echt besser. Vor allen Dingen ist an dem geplanten Wochenende überall ne ganze Menge los. Laß uns die Tour lieber um eine Woche verschieben Meik.


Ich habe doch oben geschrieben, warum ich den Termin so lasse. 



			
				durchgeknallterBulle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin bleibt trotz HEW so - sorry. Aber das nächste Mal, dass ich eine Wochenend-Tagestour anbieten könnte bzw. werde, wird frühestens Ende September sein. Seht diesen Termin einfachn als "zusätzlichen"...


Und wo wir fahren, wird schließlich auch nicht viel mehr los sein als sonst... Und eine ganze Menge Leute haben sich ja trotz HEW angesagt...


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe doch oben geschrieben, warum ich den Termin so lasse.
> 
> 
> Und wo wir fahren, wird schließlich auch nicht viel mehr los sein als sonst... Und eine ganze Menge Leute haben sich ja trotz HEW angesagt...



Na gut,
schauen wir halt mal. Falls ich aufschlagen sollte, wird es spontan geschehen. Im Moment noch keine Zusage.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, ihr kommt, wenn es nicht regnet?



Das heißt: Ich hab mir den termin notiert und würde gerne kommen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ouchylove (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar - wir sind sogar so lebensmüde, dir zu erlauben mitzufahren...



Na, das bremsen kann ich diese Woche ja noch ein wenig üben  ... bin aber am Sonntag dabei ... 

Bisher soll das Wetter am Sonntag ziemlich gut werden ... also ... 

Lieben Gruss,
Verena


----------



## madbull (29. Juli 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das bremsen kann ich diese Woche ja noch ein wenig üben


Jaaaa - Bremsen kannst du - Die Frage ist nur WANN...    
Aber hey: Als ich begonnen habe zu biken, war der meistgegebene Tip: "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" (So langsam wie ich ist kaum einer je bergab gefahren - noch heute bremse ich so einige aus  )  - DEN hast du überaus früh verinnerlicht...  



			
				ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher soll das Wetter am Sonntag ziemlich gut werden ... also ...


... Also @all: Badesachen und (/oder  ) Handtuch mit in den Rucksack stecken!

Ich habe vor, das gesamte letzte Drittel der Tour direkt am Wasser entlanglaufen zu lassen (von Kücknitz über das Dummersdorfer Ufer nach Travemünde über das Brodtner Ufer nach Timmendorf) - massig Möglichkeiten zum Baden, auch an einsamen Stellen, wo man die Bikes einige Momente nur leicht gesichert zurücklassen könnte!
Und da wir endlich Ostwind haben, ist das Wasser auch endlich warm (Jetzt schon 19°)!  ..........

Wassertemperaturen für die Ostsee


----------



## Rabbit (29. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und da wir endlich Ostwind haben, ist das Wasser auch endlich warm (Jetzt schon 19°)!  ..........


Welch ein Widerspruch in einem Satz ... Wasser, warm und 19°C ... ok, eine Lufttemperatur von 19°C würde ich durchaus als *warm* durchgehen lassen, aber warmes Wasser beginnt bei mir bei einer Temperatur von mind. 30°C  


			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit


STIMMT


----------



## ouchylove (29. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Welch ein Widerspruch in einem Satz ... Wasser, warm und 19°C ... ok, eine Lufttemperatur von 19°C würde ich durchaus als *warm* durchgehen lassen, aber warmes Wasser beginnt bei mir bei einer Temperatur von mind. 30°C  :



... na, dann weiß ich ja auch schon, wer auf die Bikes aufpasst  

@ Meik: Gute Idee! Hört sich nach einem perfekten Tag an ...


----------



## Alan (29. Juli 2004)

Oute mich hiermit auch als Cyclassics-Schwänzer. Entweder mitfahren oder woanders auf dem Rad sitzen. Rumstehen ist langweilig.  Wielange dauert es, bis ein Sitzpolster wieder getrocknet ist? Zerstört Salzwasser die Nähte oder die Klebstellen? 

Bis Sonntag

Det


----------



## Lupi (29. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Welch ein Widerspruch in einem Satz ... Wasser, warm und 19°C ... ok, eine Lufttemperatur von 19°C würde ich durchaus als *warm* durchgehen lassen, aber warmes Wasser beginnt bei mir bei einer Temperatur von mind. 30°C
> 
> STIMMT




Bißchen Off Topic von mir aber was solls.

Es gibt Leute die Bezeichnen 30 ° C "warmes " Wasser als Kalt wenn es aus der Warmwasserleitung kommt.

Aber trotz alledem ist das wetter doch himmlisch.


----------



## Rabbit (29. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Bißchen Off Topic von mir aber was solls.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die Bezeichnen 30 ° C "warmes " Wasser als Kalt wenn es aus der Warmwasserleitung kommt.


Jetzt wird da aber wieder einer gewohnt spitzfindig


----------



## Waxweazle (30. Juli 2004)

Ich werd mich nun doch in HH rumtreiben mit dem Anfall !! Jawohl   Oma is zu fertig im Moment, hat mit ihrem Besuch zuviel um die Ohren !! und ich habe einen Sonnenbrand weil ich 1 tag ma am Strand war und genau der teil rücken den ich nicht selber eincremen kann   *schluchz*
Next Week wollte ich aber eigentlich nochma auf dem Nightride dabei sein, hab bis dato aber nur nen stecklicht zu mehr hat mein geld noch nicht gelangt aber Anfall hat da schon andere Lampis ...
Naja ich geh denn ma pennen    euch am Sonntag viel Spass   

Wax


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Juli 2004)

Waxweagle schrieb:
			
		

> und ich habe einen Sonnenbrand weil ich 1 tag ma am Strand war und genau der teil rücken den ich nicht selber eincremen kann   *schluchz*




Kannst mal sehen wozu ein Pünktchen Ganz Ganz toll sein kann!!!   

Na Günni, daß mit dem Quoting haben wir noch nicht so ganz verinnerlicht, wa? Ich habe die entsprechenden Tags mal für dich eingefügt 
Gruß vom Rabbit


----------



## madbull (31. Juli 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hört sich nach einem perfekten Tag an ...


Von wem war noch mal der Song "Perfect Day"...?    


Übrigens: Theoretisch könnten wir auch hinterher baden gehen, direkt in Timmendorf, 200m Fußweg vom Parkplatz! Die Räder könnten in die Autos oder zu mir und wir wären frisch, falls wir noch etwas essen gehen möchten...  Nur so als Alternative...


Ich habe unsere Strecke schon mal virtuell nachgefahren, die Karte gibt es HIER (Vorsicht: 500KB - daher habe ich sie auch hier nicht verlinkt!). Gegen den Uhrzeigersin wird gefahren. 75km sollen es sein - ob wir alles schaffen, müssen wir mal sehen und können wir ja auch von unserer Verfassung und Laune abhängig machen - man kann fast jederzeit abkürzen.

Bis morgen - ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (31. Juli 2004)

Moinsen!

Dir Runde sieht echt goil aus    d.h. die Photos haben mich mega motiviert irgendwie hinzukommen   Bei mir entscheidet sich bis heute um 20:00 ob ich Zeit habe. 
Ich frage aber jetzt schonmal, kann mich jemand aus Hamburg mitnehmen (hab kein Auto  )? Ich würde mit dem Rad zu der nächstgünstig gelegenen S/U-Bahn Station kommen. 
							Sebastian


----------



## madbull (31. Juli 2004)

@djinges: Tja - Mal abwarten, was die Hamburger sagen...  Viel Glück...  


*ACHTUNG: GANZ LEICHT VERÄNDERTER TREFFPUNKT!*
Da es gut sein könnte, dass der P3 morgen um 11:00 schon voll ist (ihr müsstet mal sehen, was hier los ist - das erste WE mit massig Tagesgästen dieses Jahr!), habe ich eine gute Idee gehabt, wo ihr parken könnt:







A1 Abfahrt Ratekau/Timmendorfer Strand, rechts ab Richtung Timmendorf, durch Hemmelsdorf durch, kurz vor Timmendorf (vor der Unterquerung der zweiten Brücke) rechts hoch Richtung Travemünde/P3, rauf auf die Umgehungsstraße, folgen bis P3 Wiesenweg (zweite links), dort links abbiegen, den P3 dann rechts liegen lassen und stattdessen die erste rechts, dann wieder rechts, und nochmal rechts und die Sackgasse "Finkenstr." bis zum Ende durchfahren und dort parken! Da stehen fast nie Autos, und der Wendeplatz ist ein Stück davor - und außerdem ist das direkt am P3 - also auch kein Problem, wenn einer doch dort parkt...

Noch was: Auf der oben geposteten Karte der Tour habe ich etwa auf halber Strecke ein "P" gemalt: Dort ist die große Pause an einer Shell-Tankstelle in Bad Schwartau. Da gibt es Schatten, WC, Camelbakwasser, Bier, Alster, Schokoriegel, Croissants,..... Genau richtig direkt nach dem Höhepunkt der Tour: Dem Riesebusch...  

Ach ja: "Perfect Day". Ich habe die Version von U2, Lou Reed & Bono, David Bowie, Pavarotti etc...  Wer sie zur Einstimmung will: Mail an mich...  
Obwohl: ich habe eigentlich eher eine rockige Version im Kopf - von wem war die bloß...

Und in DIESEM MOMENT höre ich in einem PRO-7-Film die Version von Kelis - was ein Zufall!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (31. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: "Perfect Day"...
> Obwohl: ich habe eigentlich eher eine rockige Version im Kopf - von wem war die bloß...


Rockig? Das kann doch dann nur "Huey Lewis & The News" sein 
Ist der Titel Nr. 3 auf der CD "Small World"!


----------



## djinges (1. August 2004)

Moin!
Das Abendbrot hab ich aufgegessen also gibts gutes Wetter   Wenn mich mein Wecker aus dem Bett kriegt bin ich dabei.  Bis gleich


----------



## madbull (1. August 2004)

@djinges: Na fein! So viele Hamburger wie dann heute dabei sein werden (so 3-6), scheine ja nicht nur ich so über die HEW zu denken...  


OK - es ist fies - aber ich möchte euch den Weg zu meiner morgendlichen Dusche und wie ich in dieselbe steige zeigen...   


Gerade aus dem Bett, mache ich mich auch schon auf ins Badezimmer........






Im Badezimmer angekommen blendet wie üblich das grelle Licht meine verschlafenen Augen........






Die Fototapete in meinem Badezimmer macht wie immer Lust auf meer und ich werde langsam wach.........






Und auf geht's in die Wanne, frischmachen für den Tag........






Die Bilder (und noch ein paar mehr) in groß gibt's hier.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Alan (2. August 2004)

Eine kleine Impression des "perfekten Tages". Besten Dank dem Guide und den Mitstreitern. 

Grüße

Det


----------



## ouchylove (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

also, da schliesse ich mich doch mal an. Es war ein toller Tag. Super Wetter. Nette Menschen. Eine schöne Tour.

@Meik: Vielen Dank in deine Richtung! Hat ganz viel Spass gemacht ...  

Viele Grüsse,
Verena


----------



## djinges (2. August 2004)

Heute war alles perfekt... den Tag konnte man nicht besser nutzten... mein Nightride/Darkride nach Lübeck war auch perfekt der Reifen hat die Luft noch ganz gut gehalten und ich hab die Bahn locker bekommen.  Fands auch super, dass ich keinem "Kollegen" erklären brauchte notgedrungen ohne Licht und mit Hefeweitzenfahne im Schnellgang die Radwege unsicher machen zu müssen.
Es ist wirklich nicht mein Ding ohne Licht zu fahren (und wird ein Einzelfall bleiben) -  z.B. wurde ich kurz nach Ratekau auf eine Bewegung im Dunkel ca. 40 m vor mir aufmerksam und hab sie dann 25 m vor mir als entgegenkommendes Fahrrad erkannt - darauf musste ich den der Strasse abgelegenen Grünstreifen benutzten. 
Ich hoffe ich bekomme meine "Lampe" bald fertig und dann wirds alles sicherer   
Es hat mir auf jeden Fall riesig Spass gemacht und ich werde nochmal mitfahren sobald ich kann.


----------



## Alan (2. August 2004)

Morgens again, 

meine Fotos sind hochgeladen, ich hab einige gnädigerweise zensiert und auf meiner Festplatte behalten. Zu sehen:  HIER

Wer "seine" Bilder komplett haben möchte, möchte sich melden. 

Viel Spaß beim Betrachten, 

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2004)

Hier gibt's mehr Fotos!

Ich hasse dieses verdammte Fotoalbum! Einmal nicht aufgepaßt und schon sind die Fotos wieder im Root-Album gelandet und nicht im dafür extra erstelltem Benutzeralbum 
Naja, dann könnt ihr ggf. gleich noch mal die Fotos vom letzten Jahr im Harz anschauen (Trailfestival Himmelfahrt 2003)  
(die sind nämlich im letzten Jahr schon im selben Verzeichnis gelandet)

Aber was soll's, guckst Du hier


----------



## djinges (6. August 2004)

super - wie blau der Himmel ist


----------



## madbull (6. August 2004)

--->KLICK<---


----------

